# Tri Spoke Front Wheel



## Sharky (28 Feb 2017)

Anybody bought a front tri spoke recently?

This one on Amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Superteam-...UTF8&qid=1488287504&sr=1-1&keywords=tri+spoke

is tempting me. Has anybody any experience of the brand "Superteam" or anything similar?

Thanks
Keith


----------



## S-Express (28 Feb 2017)

Probably just logo'd up Chinese open mould stuff. No idea of quality, but I would probably go tubular rather than clincher if poss. Not sure about road TTs but most trackies are on 5-spokes these days.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2017)

Are you riding on an open public road?


----------



## Sharky (28 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Are you riding on an open public road?



It's for a few TT's. Will be my 50th anniversary of my first TT this year and last year managed a 27:01, so a 2 second improvement on last year would make me happy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2017)

Sharky said:


> It's for a few TT's. Will be my 50th anniversary of my first TT this year and last year managed a 27:01, so a 2 second improvement on last year would make me happy.


Good stuff.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Mar 2017)

Wouldn't you be better looking at a rear wheel or do you already have a disc ?


----------



## Sharky (1 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Wouldn't you be better looking at a rear wheel or do you already have a disc ?


If only buying one wheel, I believe it is more effective to use a front aero wheel rather than a rear one. I have another consideration as well. I have two set ups. One fixed and one geared, so a front tri-spoke is one that I could use for both machines. I can't make my mind up which set up is the quickest, so by starting with a front wheel, my options are open. I am tempted though to buy a pair for the geared bike. The pair of tri-spokes cost just over £400, but is a lot of money for only 200 miles of time trialling, which is probably all I'll do this year.

Cheers
Keith


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Mar 2017)

Sharky said:


> If only buying one wheel, I believe it is more effective to use a front aero wheel rather than a rear one. I have another consideration as well. I have two set ups. One fixed and one geared, so a front tri-spoke is one that I could use for both machines. I can't make my mind up which set up is the quickest, so by starting with a front wheel, my options are open. I am tempted though to buy a pair for the geared bike. The pair of tri-spokes cost just over £400, but is a lot of money for only 200 miles of time trialling, which is probably all I'll do this year.
> 
> Cheers
> Keith


I'm pretty new to the sport but i thought the thinking was the rear is where the bigger gains are to reduce drag . I use a 50 on the front .


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2017)

The PRO one's are good judging by the Tirreno - Adriatico


----------



## Sharky (27 Apr 2017)

Well, I took the plunge and bought myself a tri-spoke and used it for the first time for this week's club 10.

Now it was quite windy ( a side wind) and I was surprised at the amount of buffeting I got and for must of the ride could not settle on the tri bars.

So I'd like to ask anybody who uses tri-spokes, what is the maximum wind speed you would ride in?

Thanks


----------



## frank9755 (5 Jul 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm pretty new to the sport but i thought the thinking was the rear is where the bigger gains are to reduce drag . I use a 50 on the front .



Nope - it's the front! 
Think about it, your back wheel is going through dirty air and is largely sheltered by your front wheel and your legs while your front wheel is stuck out in the wind all on its own so has maximum impact


----------



## frank9755 (5 Jul 2017)

Sharky said:


> Well, I took the plunge and bought myself a tri-spoke and used it for the first time for this week's club 10.
> 
> Now it was quite windy ( a side wind) and I was surprised at the amount of buffeting I got and for must of the ride could not settle on the tri bars.
> 
> ...



I've not used a tri-spoke but know plenty of people who have, and the answer is that it depends on the wheel and their degree of confidence in bike-handling skills. 
Top riders who are confident in themselves and their wheel would ride it in any winds that they would be happy to ride in at all. The only way to get to know what you are comfortable with is to test it. 
Personally, I'd pull back from my most aero wheel (80mm rim) if the wind was above 15-18 mph but have happily ridden my 50mm in winds much stronger.


----------



## Sharky (5 Jul 2017)

frank9755 said:


> I've not used a tri-spoke but know plenty of people who have, and the answer is that it depends on the wheel and their degree of confidence in bike-handling skills.
> Top riders who are confident in themselves and their wheel would ride it in any winds that they would be happy to ride in at all. The only way to get to know what you are comfortable with is to test it.
> Personally, I'd pull back from my most aero wheel (80mm rim) if the wind was above 15-18 mph but have happily ridden my 50mm in winds much stronger.


Thanks, I have been getting used to it, but I will be keeping an eye on the weather forecasts. Have the tri-spoke set up on my fixed bike, but will switch to my gears bike which has mavic elites on if > 20mph.

Cheers Keith


----------

